# Riverhill Cafe ,Glasgow



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Dropped in to try out their Dear Green beans and found a lovely welcoming cafe with friendly staff.

Thoroughly enjoyed our Long Blacks and will be back again to try the other beans they have.


----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

Definitely somewhere I need to try.


----------

